# Letter for re-enrollment waiver



## DAHOK987 (10 Mar 2017)

Hello!

I'm sorry if there is another thread regarding this information, but I was unable to find it. The built in website search bar was disabled, and I was unable to yield any results with the F3 search option either. My question is, to whom should I address my letter, which I need to write to be given my re-enrollment waiver. The letter I was sent doesn't specify to whom if should be addressed, just that it needs to be sent to the Recruiting Centre. It did state that the Commanding Officer of the Detachment must approve the waiver, so should it be addressed to him? Also, I know the Forces smiles upon proper letter format, would someone be able to point me in the direction of a template that I could follow in order to make sure I have the correct one? Any and all help/advice would help so much!

Thank you!


----------



## Ryan_T (10 Mar 2017)

Address it to the recruiting team.
As for template, use onw from Microsoft Word. They have a tonne.
On the contrary, call a recruiter and see what is going on with waiver. See id its actually been sent to the CO.
If not, ask why not and when it will be. They will give you answers.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> Address it to the recruiting team.
> As for template, use onw from Microsoft Word. They have a tonne.
> On the contrary, call a recruiter and see what is going on with waiver. See id its actually been sent to the CO.
> If not, ask why not and when it will be. They will give you answers.
> ...



Thank you for the advice! I did think of using a Microsoft Word one, but I know they aren't all correct. When I was Reg F a few years ago, a letter I wrote to our Platoon Commander requesting leave, I used a Microsoft Word template, and it was rejected, due to format being incorrect. If all else fails I will use one, but hopefully somebody sees this that knows the exact specifications, since I like to be thorough xD


----------



## Ryan_T (10 Mar 2017)

They shouldnt have turned it down. Maybe do a google search for the formats. But i still recommend just calling them. You'll get further that way. Remember, they have to process the letter and that can take time.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Mar 2017)

Oh, I know. I haven't written it yet. I figured I'd just put this out there, and if I don't hear from someone who knows, I'll call the recruiting center on Monday. Thanks again!


----------



## mariomike (10 Mar 2017)

For reference, perhaps,

Letter for re-enrollment waiver

will be merged with,

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/294.475
37 pages.



			
				DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Just hoping someone out there will be able to give me an idea what my recruitment is gonna be like this time round.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The same as the last time but you will now require a re-enrolment "waiver".  You will have to "prove" that you have over come the reasons for VRing the first time around and they will most likely want a letter from you outlining this.



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Mar 2017)

Wow, that quote was a while ago. Good idea with the merger. I found some basic information in there, just nothing regarding my exact question.


----------



## mariomike (10 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Good idea with the merger.



Good luck getting back in.


----------



## DAHOK987 (10 Mar 2017)

Thank you! So far everything has gone well. My aptitude test was still valid, and approved me for my trade. Medical and Interview went off without a hitch, and my interviewer said getting my waiver was pretty much just a formality, since he said he would speak to the CO regarding the reasons which I discussed with him that day. So once thats outta the way I should be merit listed and ready to go!


----------



## CF1994 (10 Mar 2017)

I just recently did my waiver. Haven't heard anything since then. Last step is my medical in a couple weeks 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T (12 Mar 2017)

CF1994 said:
			
		

> I just recently did my waiver. Haven't heard anything since then. Last step is my medical in a couple weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I am waiting for my waiver as well. It apparently can take 2-3 months for accept/ not accept. Its a long wait.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T (12 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Thank you! So far everything has gone well. My aptitude test was still valid, and approved me for my trade. Medical and Interview went off without a hitch, and my interviewer said getting my waiver was pretty much just a formality, since he said he would speak to the CO regarding the reasons which I discussed with him that day. So once thats outta the way I should be merit listed and ready to go!


I didnt know aptitude test expire.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (12 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I didnt know aptitude test expire.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Yes, they do.


----------



## Ryan_T (12 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Yes, they do.


It what time frame. I did mine 6 yrs ago

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (12 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> It what time frame. I did mine 6 yrs ago
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



They told me 5 years, but that may be just something new thats come in since when you did yours. They would have told you up front if you needed to re-do yours.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (12 Mar 2017)

I wrote my aptitude test in 2009 and it's still valid.


----------



## BrewsKampbell (13 Mar 2017)

I'd be surprised if they do. I wrote mine in 2005, rejoined the Reg Force last month and have never needed to rewrite. My understanding is a rewrite is only required if you failed to meet the cutoff for a trade you wish to apply for.


----------



## DAHOK987 (13 Mar 2017)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> I wrote my aptitude test in 2009 and it's still valid.





			
				TrunkMonkey315 said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if they do. I wrote mine in 2005, rejoined the Reg Force last month and have never needed to rewrite. My understanding is a rewrite is only required if you failed to meet the cutoff for a trade you wish to apply for.



I'm just relaying what I was told. My apologies if the information was misconstrued. My CFAT was not the reason for my question, however xD


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2017)

DAA said:
			
		

> CFAT was good for life, provided they could pull the scores.  However, I am pretty sure the new policy is good for life if written after the middle of 2010, not sure of which month.  So if you did your CFAT in 2002, you "might" need a "rewrite" but I am not entirely certain.



See also,

CFAT Waiver 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28030.50.html
3 pages.

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.475
36 pages.

CFAT rewrite
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+cfat+trade&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=MY3GWO7GIsiC8QevhLfgDg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+cfat+rewrite&*

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## da1root (13 Mar 2017)

In regards to proper format for your letter/memo (i.e. Staff & Writing Procedures)... keep in mind that you're not back in as of yet.  The staff & writing guide wouldn't apply to you....

However the rough format is

--------------
SECURITY DESIGNATION/CLASSIFICATION

Address where the letter is going

File Number

Date

Your Address

Letter Reason

Reference(s): A.
B.
C.

1. Para 1

2. Para 2

3. Para 3





Your signature block

SECURITY DESIGNATION/CLASSIFICATION
----------
Margins are 1" all the way around, font should be Times New Roman 12pt
You only use "References: A. B. C." if you have more than one, otherwise it's "Reference: "


----------



## DAHOK987 (13 Mar 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> In regards to proper format for your letter/memo (i.e. Staff & Writing Procedures)... keep in mind that you're not back in as of yet.  The staff & writing guide wouldn't apply to you....



Thank you, oh so much! The writing guide may not apply, but it certainly won't hurt to do my best to follow it! I shall use this to the best of my ability! Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> The writing guide may not apply, but it certainly won't hurt to do my best to follow it!



See also,

Format of Memos  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1293.100
5 pages.

Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL)
Military Writing Guide
http://www.608dukes.com/uploads/8/5/5/1/8551447/cfsal_-_military_writing_guide.pdf


----------



## DAHOK987 (13 Mar 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also,
> 
> Format of Memos
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/1293.100
> ...



Brilliant! Thank you!


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Brilliant! Thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## DAHOK987 (13 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> Address it to the recruiting team.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Just in case anyone else searches this thread for more information, I spoke to the Kingston recruiting centre, and was told the letter may be addressed directly to the Detachment Commander of the recruiting centre, as the final decision is ultimately theirs.


----------



## Ryan_T (13 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone else searches this thread for more information, I spoke to the Kingston recruiting centre, and was told the letter may be addressed directly to the Detachment Commander of the recruiting centre, as the final decision is ultimately theirs.


So you can ask the person to speed up the process?

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (17 Mar 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> So you can ask the person to speed up the process?
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



No? When did I say anything about speeding up the process? All I mentioned was /whom/ to address the letter to.


----------



## deskjockey43 (17 Mar 2017)

A letter for re-enrolment waiver was requested of me Feb 15, 2017. I used a business letter format from Word, addressed it to the Captain that requested it, and sent it off on Feb 22, 2017. I just received notification yesterday that it was indeed approved and all they needed now was proof that I had paid off a Koodo bill or was making payments (which I promptly provided). I am to contact them in three weeks if I don't hear back before that. My process is complete, and I await that precious phone call.


----------



## Ryan_T (17 Mar 2017)

DAHOK987 said:
			
		

> No? When did I say anything about speeding up the process? All I mentioned was /whom/ to address the letter to.


I thought that is what you meant

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T (17 Mar 2017)

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> A letter for re-enrolment waiver was requested of me Feb 15, 2017. I used a business letter format from Word, addressed it to the Captain that requested it, and sent it off on Feb 22, 2017. I just received notification yesterday that it was indeed approved and all they needed now was proof that I had paid off a Koodo bill or was making payments (which I promptly provided). I am to contact them in three weeks if I don't hear back before that. My process is complete, and I await that precious phone call.


Right on. After i prove my bills are paid, thats when my waiver will be sent to the Col for signing. Takes a few mths apparently.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAHOK987 (17 Mar 2017)

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> A letter for re-enrolment waiver was requested of me Feb 15, 2017. I used a business letter format from Word, addressed it to the Captain that requested it, and sent it off on Feb 22, 2017. I just received notification yesterday that it was indeed approved and all they needed now was proof that I had paid off a Koodo bill or was making payments (which I promptly provided). I am to contact them in three weeks if I don't hear back before that. My process is complete, and I await that precious phone call.



Good on you, mate! Good luck back at Saint Jean! Is it sad that I miss it? xD And good luck on with the rest of your career!


----------



## PandemicStrange (8 Apr 2017)

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> A letter for re-enrolment waiver was requested of me Feb 15, 2017. I used a business letter format from Word, addressed it to the Captain that requested it



Yea, I actually didn't even do that. The Captain just asked me to write an email, I did that and it was approved. I wrote it like a letter though. Was approved a few weeks later. Currently in the "Final Processing stage"


----------



## bouch19 (17 Mar 2018)

Once your re enrolment was submitted how long did it take for you to get the ok that you were back in>


----------

